# Driver 220ti o dh200??



## yoelmauri (Jun 28, 2010)

Bueno, les paso a comentar, voy a armar 2 bafles como para pasar musica en fiestas, voy a usar el parlante selenium pw3 que puse en la hoja de especificaciones adjunta, por los datos que tiene me parece que es bueno, actualmente estoy usando jahros chinos, asi q*UE* va a mejorar supongo, je. Y para los drivers tengo la duda entre el dh200 que es un poco mas barato y el 220ti los dos de selenium, el 220ti tengo la tabla d especificaciones que adjunto pero el dh200 no lo encuentro en la pagina oficial de selenium, alguno conoce cual es mejor o que diferencias tienen??
Otra cosa.. tengo que comprar la corneta, seguro voy a comprar una generica porque las originales me salen mucho mas.. mientras mas grande sea mejor?? la compro a mi criterio?? que me tengo que fijar? Bueno, Agradezco toda ayuda. Saludoss


----------



## estebanlagos (Jul 22, 2010)

si el dh 200 es de fenolico, el 220ti es titanio.
yo he probado los 2.al 220ti no hay con que darle.MUY MUY BUENO.es el modelo que reemplazo al GLORIOSO 210TI.Ademas Pensa En Que Si Lo Quemas El Repuesto Original Te Cuesta 65 Pesos.
el dh200 es un driver de la vieja escuela.tiene mucho menos agudo y el repuesto original de  por si creo que es mas caro.ah el pw3 es un GRAN Woofer!


----------



## yoelmauri (Jul 22, 2010)

Gracias Esteban!!! te cuento que ya compre el 220ti y el pw3. Estoy armando las cajas..
Por casualidad no tenes algun plano o sabes donde puedo comprar el divisor para el driver? Saludoss


----------

